# ....IP BAN????



## theincredableyes (May 28, 2016)

wtf i got ip banned, I know im new but really? what have i done???


----------



## mashers (May 28, 2016)

Your IP is probably within a whole range that got banned. It's not personal, just bad luck. (Unless mods know something I don't).


----------



## nxwing (May 28, 2016)

Try refreshing the page many times. Clearing your cookies and cache or using a different browser overall. Worked for me back then.


----------



## theincredableyes (May 28, 2016)

i have no idea why they would ban me though...this sucks

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

no i would rather not do that, this site dont mean that much to me that i would go through that


----------



## nxwing (May 28, 2016)

theincredableyes said:


> i have no idea why they would ban me though...this sucks


You're not really IP banned unless you've been spamming other sites that use the same blacklist as GBAtemp

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



theincredableyes said:


> i have no idea why they would ban me though...this sucks
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> no i would rather not do that, this site dont mean that much to me that i would go through that


If the temp doesn't mean much to you, then why be even here? It's not like your computer is magically gonna stop working if you do what I did. It shouldn't even tire you out


----------



## petethepug (May 28, 2016)

This has actually happens to me before. I would recommend asking a Mod, or Admin to unban you verifying you have the same IP. These issues are really common on the forums.

You can still use the original device you had registered on, however you may not use anything else until you have confirmed which IP's you have.


----------



## theincredableyes (May 28, 2016)

this is ridiculous measures one has to go through for this site i think i would rather find a alternative, it would be less hassle i think the description of this site is all wrong if you google gbatemp it says...
GBAtemp is a user friendly underground video game community with millions of posts about 3DS and Nintendo DS, PSP and PS Vita, general consoles, and PC ...
  what a load off bull that is^^^


----------



## mashers (May 28, 2016)

Ok bye then.


----------



## nxwing (May 28, 2016)

theincredableyes said:


> this is ridiculous measures one has to go through for this site i think i would rather find a alternative, it would be less hassle i think the description of this site is all wrong if you google gbatemp it says...
> GBAtemp is a user friendly underground video game community with millions of posts about 3DS and Nintendo DS, PSP and PS Vita, general consoles, and PC ...
> what a load off bull that is^^^


Not our fault that you're lazy to do simple steps or message the staff


----------



## theincredableyes (May 28, 2016)

as a fitness instructor i doubt im lazy..i just see no point bothering a admin ...i dont lay my bed on gbatemp n have no intrest in becoming a forum ghost


----------



## nxwing (May 28, 2016)

theincredableyes said:


> as a fitness instructor i doubt im lazy..i just see no point bothering a admin ...i dont lay my bed on gbatemp n have no intrest in becoming a forum ghost


It takes less energy to message the staff than exercising


----------



## mashers (May 28, 2016)

I don't even know what you're talking about now. You obviously care enough to log in via a proxy to bypass the IP ban, so either do what you need to do to get your IP unbanned or don't. In the time you've spent complaining about it you could have resolved the issue.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (May 28, 2016)

If it was something against you, then your account would have been banned. But if an IP is banned it's often because somebody that had that IP at some point in the past gave us problems. 
So as was mentioned before this is a case of bad luck, and hardly the end of the world, but if you choose to take it as a personal slight then that can't be helped.


----------



## petethepug (May 28, 2016)

theincredableyes said:


> as a fitness instructor i doubt im lazy..i just see no point bothering a admin ...i dont lay my bed on gbatemp n have no intrest in becoming a forum ghost



It took me a day to fix the problem I had with my IP being banned.

And I'm a nerd,
"I doubt I'm lazy" lol.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (May 28, 2016)

Out of curiosity I took a moment to check the list of IPs that you've logged in with. 
You signed up for GBAtemp using a specific IP
All of the content you've posted has been from the same IP
.....and the posts you've made in this thread are all from the same IP.

I'm not quite seeing the problem. Could you clarify please?


----------



## mashers (May 28, 2016)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Out of curiosity I took a moment to check the list of IPs that you've logged in with.
> You signed up for GBAtemp using a specific IP
> All of the content you've posted has been from the same IP
> .....and the posts you've made in this thread are all from the same IP.
> ...


rekt


----------



## petethepug (May 28, 2016)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Out of curiosity I took a moment to check the list of IPs that you've logged in with.
> You signed up for GBAtemp using a specific IP
> All of the content you've posted has been from the same IP
> .....and the posts you've made in this thread are all from the same IP.
> ...



My IP was banned (This was previously) on all devices reguardless except my phones IP. No matter what device he uses, or logs on to. (Except the current IP he registered on.) He won't be able to log in, or do anything on another device, and he will get the message. "You have been IP Banned." With nothing else.

Reguardless even if it shows you he does everything on that account, it still could mean he's having the issue. (Becuase computers aren't perfect, )


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (May 28, 2016)

@raulpica, @p1ngpong, @Minox 
Can any of you think of what the issue might be?


----------



## raulpica (May 28, 2016)

@theincredableyes 
Could you send me the IP that has been banned?


----------



## Jiehfeng (May 28, 2016)

Same thing happened to me twice. In my case I have a dynamic ip type (always changing),
so what fixed it was just switching off my router and switching it back on.


----------



## theincredableyes (May 28, 2016)

wtf i got ip banned, I know im new but really? what have i done???


----------



## mashers (May 28, 2016)

Jiehfeng said:


> Same thing happened to me twice. In my case I have a dynamic ip type (always changing),
> so what fixed it was just switching off my router and switching it back on.


You can't _possibly _expect him to do that...


----------



## Jiehfeng (May 28, 2016)

mashers said:


> You can't _possibly _expect him to do that...



I know, it can be tough sometimes.


----------



## Cyan (May 28, 2016)

could we fix his problem without sarcasm and insults please?
I don't understand why users feel the need to look above others when something is not done the way they expect it.

just help the user, or notify a moderator/supervisor, or refrain from posting.
it creates offtopic posts about how good/bad the community is instead of talking about the issue.


----------



## Jiehfeng (May 28, 2016)

Cyan said:


> could we fix his problem without sarcasm and insults please?
> I don't understand why users feel the need to look above others when something is not done the way they expect it.
> 
> just help the user, or notify a moderator/supervisor, or refrain from posting.
> it creates offtopic posts about how good/bad the community is instead of talking about the issue.



If you mean me, I did give a solution... (depends if that's his case, but still)


----------



## mashers (May 28, 2016)

I felt a bit offended by his attitude and the way he spoke of the site, but I apologise if I wrote some inappropriate things.


----------



## Cyan (May 28, 2016)

not just you.
it's not this bad, as most users tried to help, and theincredableyes didn't want to try the provided solution. (that's probably just an issue with dynamic IP, like everyone said)
but last two messages weren't needed.

edit : I just try to prevent other offtopic message. Let's wait for the staff to check this situation.
I posted my remark here, but it's not only directed at this thread. A looooot of threads with questions have users posting with this behavior.
it was more a self remark.


----------



## Jiehfeng (May 28, 2016)

Cyan said:


> not just you.
> it's not this bad, as most users tried to help, and theincredableyes didn't want to try the provided solution.
> but last two messages weren't needed.



Well I was referring to the pain of switching the router off an on because you lose a few minutes of internet, but I kinda didn't give the message right and it looked as if I offended him, but enough of that.


----------



## theincredableyes (May 28, 2016)

raulpica said:


> @theincredableyes
> Could you send me the IP that has been banned?


how to do this?


----------



## Jiehfeng (May 28, 2016)

theincredableyes said:


> how to do this?



Google "what is my ip" and post the address you get (xxx.xxx.etc).


----------



## theincredableyes (May 28, 2016)

i am sorry if i offended any of you i will tell you why i was grumping this morning i know if i switch my router off for 10 minutes it will give me a new ip but every time i do that paypal refuses to let me sign in or when i click veryfi through calling me they dont call which means i have to phone them witch means 1-2 hours on the line waiting listening to that dreadful music trust me i done it 5 times this month already for me i would rather just no have to deal with any of it, i will send my ip


----------



## Jiehfeng (May 28, 2016)

theincredableyes said:


> i am sorry if i offended any of you i will tell you why i was grumping this morning i know if i switch my router off for 10 minutes it will give me a new ip but every time i do that paypal refuses to let me sign in or when i click veryfi through calling me they dont call which means i have to phone them witch means 1-2 hours on the line waiting listening to that dreadful music trust me i done it 5 times this month already for me i would rather just no have to deal with any of it, i will send my ip



There is no need to apologize, we might have offended you too so it's alright. Most users here have static ip's (if i'm not mistaken) and so they might not know the hell you're going through, I don't think you offended anyone, but even if you did it's okay, we've had much worse. Hope it all goes well and take your time regarding about posting the ip.


----------



## VinsCool (May 28, 2016)

I've been ip banned a couple of times with my phone data plan. This is a thing that could happen, if the ip is dynamic and gets to a range that was banned before.


----------



## p1ngpong (May 28, 2016)

theincredableyes said:


> wtf i got ip banned, I know im new but really? what have i done???



I looked into it and I think I may have fixed the issue for you. Let us know if you have any more problems.


----------



## Luglige (May 30, 2016)

theincredableyes said:


> i am sorry if i offended any of you i will tell you why i was grumping this morning i know if i switch my router off for 10 minutes it will give me a new ip but every time i do that paypal refuses to let me sign in or when i click veryfi through calling me they dont call which means i have to phone them witch means 1-2 hours on the line waiting listening to that dreadful music trust me i done it 5 times this month already for me i would rather just no have to deal with any of it, i will send my ip


Just use tor until the problem is resolved.


----------

